# Celebrity/Fictional Character (F)FAs???



## squeezablysoft (Oct 11, 2017)

Can anyone think of any famous fat-lovers, either fictional or real? I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I do recall a few instances of male FAs, or at least what sounded probable to be. Can't think of any well known FFA though.


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 17, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Can anyone think of any famous fat-lovers, either fictional or real? I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I do recall a few instances of male FAs, or at least what sounded probable to be. Can't think of any well known FFA though.



While it's never outright stated, there's some evidence that Dr. Scratchandsniff of Animaniacs is one. Every time he's shown trying to impress a woman, she's always at least somewhat heavy.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 17, 2017)

I just thought of Roses husband from the Rose is Rose comic strip.


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 17, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> I just thought of Roses husband from the Rose is Rose comic strip.



Another good example. Also, I can't believe this slipped my mind, but Tagami Yukiya of the manga series Pochamani may be the most overt and direct FA I've ever seen in all of fiction. No ambiguity with this one. He likes what he likes, and he'll say so to a whole room full of strangers. A high tolerance for arm-squeezing is needed to get along with him (like mine.)


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 18, 2017)

How about Reddington's lawyer on Blacklist?

(I can recall neither his name nor that of his wife.)


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2017)

This is far from celebrity or general pop culture, but more of a big deal if you are a science fiction reader. Lois McMaster Bujold is a multiple-times winner of the top sf and fantasy writing awards. She writes a lot of characters who are not classic hero types physically. For example the principle protagonist of her multiple award winning Vorkosigan series is short, has very brittle bones, and some other medical issues. So it is perhaps no big surprise that a couple of FA show up in the series eventually. 

One long running, very key support character ('emperor' of a few planets) turns out to be an FA (after many books of background issues of why the emperor hasn't settled down yet, it turned out that people had been pushing all the wrong women his way).

And a clone of the main series protagonist ends very fat and sort of a feedee due to plot issues, and a recurring tertiary character very happily couples up with him.


----------



## fatgrllvr (Oct 18, 2017)

How about Johnny SacK, the head of the New York family on _The Sopranos_? His wife Ginny was a hot fat woman.


----------



## John Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Some rumours talks about Leonard Nimroy being a Fat Admirer. 

However, I know that Usher is an alleged F.A. , that both Christina Aguilera and Mariah Carey seems have/had some leaning to Gainism, then there happens that Drake dated a few ample-figured women. 

There is also this French YouTube celebrity I once posted a thread about her last year ago, Shera Kerienski, who claims herself really appreciates the bigger women's body in a both artistic and aethetical way, then herself gained some substantial amount of chub over years.


----------



## John Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

In fiction, well there has this skinny white guy from an early-2000s Teen-genre movie whom I cannot remember his name but he was enamored for a plump black female student from a high school he visited. 

There has also Peter Griffin from "_Family Guy_" who once stuffed up his wife Lois so much she quickly blimped out at the same stoutness he has and seemed at the beginning really satisfact to see his love experience obesity for once. The Marvel Comics edgy antihero/supervillains Deadpool who, during his journey like member of the Avengers in "Great Lake Avengers" started a romantic affair with his teammate Big Bertha, an mutant supermodel with the ability to manipulate the fabric between dimensions so she can turn after have gorged her tallish, strikingly skin-starving waif figure into an more colossal, Blob-lookalike (I mean Blob, the "X-Men" male villainous counterpart and subject to a everrruning fatshaming-related running gag in comic books since over an half-century) , gargantuanly obese vigileant grant with near-unvulnerability, superhumanly enhanced strength, athlete-level speed, interdimensionnal energy manipulation (well, that's basically a fat She-Hulk) , ecetera. Strangely, the night Wade Wilson discovered her depowered form same as she saw her unmasked face, they both vomited of horror at their respective sights (Wade cannot handling her skinny while she cannot handle the misfigured face of Wilson) .

During the 1984, first Post-Crisis Era from DC comic books mainstream storyline, they retconned Wonder Woman's brand first love interest Steve Trevor into a contemporairy-era U.S. Air army officer keeping originally a romantic involvment with the ample-figured Etta Candy (who was originally Diana's second supportive partner-in-adventure in the Golden then Silver Eras of comics) : however, because of the whole Jane Fonda-era of gymnophilia-o-mania, spandex bodysuits and mainstream bodyshaming, the character once figured as a proud BBW was then remade into a young lady with low-esteem regarding her overweight build and sought hopelessly to slim down. 
That's she'll done to succeed, but not before that she and Steve broke up then that the handsome soldier turn in heart in favor to the tall, aerobically-lean-yet-big-bosomed, Barbie-esc Post-Crisis Princess of the Amazons. 
In the second Post-Crisis era (2006 to 2011) , Etta Candy was alternativelly - confusely even - changed first into a taller and athletically-built African-American female spy, then a chubbier iteration of the first one, then an ambiguously white counterpart of the two latter ones, then into a thin black woman again, while the now-vanished New 52 era reprised her original appareance but shifted her sexuality so she was suggestivally lesbian then lusted about Wonder Woman and the Amazonians instead heterosexual.

In an alternate Marvel Comics storyline, the multibillionaire Tony Stark (a.k.a Iron Man) developped during his lifetime emotionnal overreating instead alcoholism and turned increasingly fat : in spite his obesity, the supergenius still manage to pick up all the women he want.


----------



## gythaogg (Dec 29, 2017)

[deleted - wrong thread]


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 12, 2018)

squeezablysoft said:


> Can anyone think of any famous fat-lovers, either fictional or real? I can't think of any off the top of my head, but I do recall a few instances of male FAs, or at least what sounded probable to be. Can't think of any well known FFA though.



In this opening post, you remark that you can't think of any famous (real or fictitious) FFAs. I just remembered two that come to mind.

While the casual observer may suspect this of Tina from the Adventure Island games, just because she loves the main character Higgins so much, the ending of Super Adventure Island 2 on the Super Nintendo features her saying the following line.

"Oh, Higgins! You chubby hunk of blubber! You saved me!!!" Just before rushing forward to give him a big hug. That seems pretty conclusive to me. Tina is an FFA of the strongest and most out-of-the-closet order.

Check it out for yourself. (The ending begins at about the 40-second mark.) She's such a party animal.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqPun31mOaI[/ame]

The other is even more well-known, though in her case, it's not in a romantic sense. Lilo, from Lilo and Stitch, has nothing but awe and admiration for the fat tourists who visit her island, taking photographs of them to put on her walls, and remarking in wonder, "They're beautiful, aren't they?"


----------



## CrystalCluster (Mar 30, 2018)

How has Petunia Dursley (of Harry Potter) not been mentioned yet? She's a fat admirer and a feeder. I mean, even if the author never threw those labels on her, it's what she is. Also in HP, Arthur Weasley could be an example. 

Mike and Molly from Mike & Molly, maybe? I don't watch the show but I'd assume.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 1, 2018)

CrystalCluster said:


> How has Petunia Dursley (of Harry Potter) not been mentioned yet? She's a fat admirer and a feeder. I mean, even if the author never threw those labels on her, it's what she is. Also in HP, Arthur Weasley could be an example.
> 
> Mike and Molly from Mike & Molly, maybe? I don't watch the show but I'd assume.



Come to think of it, if we're bringing feeders into it, there's every indication that Tsumugi Motohashi's mother is one, as well as most likely an FFA as well, since she seems like she's walking on air almost all the time (as long as her relatives, all of whom are a bit plump, agree to eat her food.)

I know I brought up a Pochamani character already, but I wasn't thinking about women who fit into this category at the time.

Tagami's sister may also be at risk for becoming one, though she hasn't explored it like he has.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 2, 2018)

Discovered this Japanese manga series titled Mori No Takuma-San about a young girl hung up on good looking guys who finds herself falling for a very chubby to fat young man who loves her. Its long, 24 chapters, but very cute and well worth checking out. 

http://www.zingbox.me/manga/7627/Mori+no+Takuma-san 

View attachment 32088200-63EC-4877-BC45-A4A54EC1C15D.jpeg


View attachment 4E969481-E01F-489E-B335-D424E69BC760.jpeg


View attachment 0A08F76C-59DD-4512-B1AF-FF2AF8BADFAB.jpeg


View attachment 394179C7-1DBB-4036-B59B-75BE83B201DA.png


----------



## CrystalCluster (Apr 4, 2018)

For the life of me I can't remember the title, but there's another manga out there about a fat girl who loves fighting (it's a shonen style story, and most of those are action-packed), who then takes on a female apprentice/friend who has just about the biggest freaking crush on her. I can't claim it had a really good plot, but it could fit into the topic here ^_^


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 5, 2018)

CrystalCluster said:


> For the life of me I can't remember the title, but there's another manga out there about a fat girl who loves fighting (it's a shonen style story, and most of those are action-packed), who then takes on a female apprentice/friend who has just about the biggest freaking crush on her. I can't claim it had a really good plot, but it could fit into the topic here ^_^



I think I found it.

http://www.zingbox.me/manga/2578/Metsuko ni Yoroshiku 

View attachment 81FFE036-F80B-4D32-B45C-C910C4657F09.jpeg


----------

